# Darkness Rising



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Well the haunt's over and in the process of being taken down... we had a good run for the five days that it was opened and went down with a bang. Here it is, my last haunted house.... Welcome to Darkness Rising


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

There's a lot of stuff that you would have to see on video to get the full effect, so look out for the full walkthrough later on tonight (possibly tommorrow)


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Wow great job, I love the blackend skelly.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Funny what jumps out at you as a fellow halloweener. I really liked the eyeballs on the tray.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

COOL!

Very erieeee stuff.

Dennis


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks great Spartan, wish I had time to have come see it!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very cool stuff!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

nice pix!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great photos! I love the mantle display. Nice use of cobwebs.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good work Spartan005. Some real creepy scenes and props.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Well the full walkthrough is up, hope everyone likes it....

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

This was filmed on halloween so there were some problems like music, fog, the FCG not working, and the pepper's ghost illusion not coming out on camera. But I'm sure my friends superb acting abilities will make up for that. Enjoy!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I like the worms crawling out of the corpses eyes. Looked awesome.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Woah, very cool!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

really nice


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the comments! That corpse by the way was from Bump in the night studios... they have a lot of awesome props on their site. Check it out.... www.bumpinthenightproductions.com


----------

